# Oh No! :'(



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Well i just treated for gill flukes with coppersafe for 1 month as more than 1 of my new yoyos were itching its gills alot, i then added some carbon to the filter + did a 50% water change to remove the coppersafe...its 5 days after treatment has been stopped and tonight i came home to 1 dead yoyo and another is upside down breathing rapidly, and the 3rd one is seemingly fine. I tested all levels and they're fine - ammo/nitrIte=0 & nitrate is under 10ppm. Anyone have any suggestions as to why they're dying??? And btw i only did 1/2 the recommended dosage with the coppersafe as yoyos and plecos are sensitive to it along with having very soft water here. And also should mention all the other fish in the tank seem fine.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

What makes you think gill flukes? You can often see those hanging out if you watch for a bit. What are you using to test your water?


----------



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Was just assuming it was gill flukes cause i had ruled out ich... what else could it be??
And my test kit is an 'API Master'


----------

